# New Tac. Vest's W/ Modular System's



## bilton090 (8 Apr 2006)

http://www.cpgear.com/

           CANADIAN PEACEKEEPER HAS :
                     new line of Modular System with the following;
                       T.V, System;w/ complete Modular Pouches,
                        Modular Chest Rig;up to 12 C7 mag;
                        Modular Leg Harness; w/ Holster & 4 mag +;
                        Modular Combat Belt used w/ Pouches;
                        T.V can be used with Hydration System, Ops Pack, 
                             Patrol Pack, & to follow All Pack System's
   ALL SYSTEMS COME IN CANADA CADPAT GREEN, CANADA CADPAT TAN, TAN,& GREEN.

Have seen the kit looks good, better than our T.V's


----------



## GO!!! (8 Apr 2006)

CP/Wheeler's does not make a quality product.

If you want some quality gear, go to Arktis, Blackhawk, Kifaru, HSGI etc. These are companies that make premium gear, that will last.

All of the CP gear that I have owned has fallen apart in record time. Poor stitching, thin fabric, buckles broken in the cold etc. 

YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR!!

http://www.arktisltd.co.uk/

http://www.blackhawkindustries.com/

http://www.kifaru.net/

http://www.highspeedgearinc.com/

Would you buy a piece of equipment that may save your life from a company that sells these?

http://www.cpgear.com/detail.aspx?ID=65

How about a "battle wallet"  :

http://www.cpgear.com/detail.aspx?ID=279


----------



## Armymedic (8 Apr 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> CP/Wheeler's does not make a quality product.
> 
> If you want some quality gear, go to Arktis, Blackhawk, Kifaru, HSGI etc. These are companies that make premium gear, that will last.
> 
> ...



Go!!!,
Are you saying you actually bought the modular vest or chest rig from CP Gear?


edit-sorry, I did not direct the question properly


----------



## bilton090 (8 Apr 2006)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> Are you saying you actually bought the modular vest or chest rig from CP Gear?


----------



## NL_engineer (8 Apr 2006)

Armymedic, some of there stuff is OK (made in 02/03) but it has just turned to rat s@#$ in the past few years with cadpat over Bord. Let alone the quality/uselessness of most of there products.



			
				GO!!! said:
			
		

> Would you buy a piece of equipment that may save your life from a company that sells these?
> 
> http://www.cpgear.com/detail.aspx?ID=65
> 
> ...


Bilton090, if you are from 4ESR, did you ask some of the guys that have spent some time in the unit; what they think of CPgear  ???


----------



## bilton090 (8 Apr 2006)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Armymedic, some of there stuff is OK (made in 02/03) but it has just turned to rat s@#$ in the past few years with cadpat over Bord. Let alone the quality/uselessness of most of there products.
> Bilton090, if you are from 4ESR, did you ask some of the guys that have spent some time in the unit; what they think of CPgear  ???


----------



## Armymedic (8 Apr 2006)

I have bought a lot of gear from Wheelers, Canadian Peacekeeper, and CPGear (but not the vest). I have purchased nothing recently that was below great quality. Several yrs ago, one wallet's Velcro came unstitched...it was replaced for free.

Some of their stuff makes me chuckle...but I have nothing but good things to say about Mark Wheeler and his group.


----------



## GO!!! (9 Apr 2006)

AM,

Bought a ptl bag from them 4 yrs ago, it fell apart within two or three hard exes(fool me once). Bought shoulder straps and waist belt from them for my 64 pattern ruck (fool me twice), they let go after 6 months or so. 

With the exception of the FMP, I have nothing good to say about wheelers. It might be OK for Cadets, or airsoft, or someone using it for light hiking, but for real work, buy real gear, this stuff is just not up to the task, and the price reflects that, but it should not be passed off as suitable for military use.


----------



## SOLDIER702 (9 Apr 2006)

All the names that turn up for all this after market kit are pretty well known. Does anyone know if these companies can manufacture their items (like modular vests, because obviously ours was not very well thought out) in the CADPAT Pattern? Its obviously not a huge deal but if its out there may as well conform


----------



## NL_engineer (9 Apr 2006)

Dropzone,makes a vest, and pouches. 
High speed gear makes pouches etc. Check out Dave's Army Surplus www.davesarmysurplus.com


----------



## YeOldFootman (10 Apr 2006)

Tiger Tactical's pretty good from what I hear.

www.tigertactical.com


----------



## Bzzliteyr (10 Apr 2006)

Question: did you try and return the items that fell apart when they did?  They may have been replaced with no problems.  Perhaps it may have been bad luck (two times) on your part?  I can say that Mr. Wheeler surely takes pride in the stuff his people makes and if was so bad, he would not be in business anymore. 

 I have the "ruggid" wallet I bought on my TQ3 in 1993 and it still performs!! The plastic window is understandably cracked but the wallet shows hardly any signs of wear!  I think that speaks for the quality.

However, it's just like cars, one person might like Fords (yuck!) and another might like Chevys.. it's a personal choice.  Trial and error comes into play often.


----------



## Armymedic (10 Apr 2006)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> I can say that Mr. Wheeler surely takes pride in the stuff his people makes and if was so bad, he would not be in business anymore.



I agree, he takes customer service/customer satisfaction very seriously.


----------



## FlightSergeantRose (15 Apr 2006)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> I have the "ruggid" wallet I bought on my TQ3 in 1993 and it still performs!! The plastic window is understandably cracked but the wallet shows hardly any signs of wear!  I think that speaks for the quality.



I got mine in 1995 when I was 12. The window has a slight crack but other than that it looks brand new and I never go out without it!


----------



## gun plumber (15 Apr 2006)

I've had a hit(wallet,plate bag) or miss(hydration pack) relationship with CPGear.As soon as I could afford it and was in a place where I could purchase it,I went with the more reliable names,like Dropzone and CamelBak.
You can never go wrong with solid, proven gear.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (15 Apr 2006)

Funny thing... I have never heard of Dropzone before this forum.. or any other "big name" company for that matter.  Aside from Camelback that is.


----------



## NL_engineer (15 Apr 2006)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Funny thing... I have never heard of Dropzone before this forum.. or any other "big name" company for that matter.  Aside from Camelback that is.



Buzzliteyr, The owner of Drop Zone is a member of this form (Drop Zone), and there are numerous links to there web site.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (15 Apr 2006)

I know that.. just saying that at the Armour School or even in Valcartier I have never heard talk of them, yet many people know of Wheelers.  Goes to show that word of mouth does have value.  

I have yet to try DZ for anything, but knowing I am returning to the regiment I may be contacting them this fall for some purchases pre-Afghan.


----------



## teddy49 (24 Apr 2006)

SOLDIER702 said:
			
		

> All the names that turn up for all this after market kit are pretty well known. Does anyone know if these companies can manufacture their items (like modular vests, because obviously ours was not very well thought out) in the CADPAT Pattern? Its obviously not a huge deal but if its out there may as well conform



In addition to some of the others mentioned, HSGI is usually able to deliver in CADPAT as well.


----------



## CDNBlackhawk (21 May 2006)

Considering the modular vest or chest rig from CP Gear from above looks almost identical to our TV's, would any of your units allow you guys to wear this Vest. I cant say for sure if my unit would or wouldnt..


----------



## Bzzliteyr (21 May 2006)

I can;t say for sure about the Armour school, but i did manage to wear (and still do) my BLSS helmet mod without anyone getting their undies in a bunch.  See the "helm strap" thread.


----------



## westie47 (3 Jun 2006)

HSGI makes pouches and chest rigs in CADPAT TW and AR. ESSTAC makes pouches and chest rigs in CADPAT TW, Tactical Tailor makes pouches in CADPAT TW. Not sure but Eagle may be coming out with some stuff in CADPAT. You alo have, of course, Drop Zone, Wheelers and Tiger Tactical. ICE Tactical also makes gear in CADPAT. There is a good selection of kit out there.


----------



## Red 6 (17 Jun 2006)

Tactical Tailor is located right outside Fort Lewis and these guys make some of the best modular pouches you can find. The guy that owns it used to be in the Army at Fort Lewis (imagine that!) and he started by sewing ghillie suits and stuff like that. The quality on this gear is amazing,

http://tacticaltailor.com/

For the record, Drop Zone's patrol fleece is the best out there. The is me with my faithful buddy, Panzer. I'm wearing my Drop Zone jacket. (BTW- I'm the one on the left)


----------



## army outfitters (17 Jun 2006)

Figured I might as well wade in to this one. If you watch the boob tube you will see guys on the next roto wearing the kit that I had made including a new tac vest, drop leg medic pouches, 6 mag carriers, etc. You will notice that it is non-issue kit made in real cadpat of course with lots of double stitching etc. I figured that I would also mention that I also have a customer return policy. I have sold thousands of NBC bags and rigger belts to the military and I get one NBC bag returned(yes before the small pack system was issued) a year for repair and that is all. Just thought I would mention it as generally I am below the radar when it comes to making it known that I have these items unless you are in my store of course or in Pet.


----------



## westie47 (21 Jun 2006)

Where are the pics of all this gear you make???I couldn't find it on your website.


----------



## GAP (21 Jun 2006)

Red 6 said:
			
		

> The is me with my faithful buddy, Panzer. (BTW- I'm the one on the left)
> I notice Panzer has his left arm around you..... ;D


----------



## Red 6 (22 Jun 2006)

YTou're killin' me, GAP. You are killin' me. All my buddies think Panzer is the coolest dog. He really thinks he's a tank. I which I had him when I was still on active duty.  :warstory:


----------

